# Possible bloat in bottle baby! please help!!



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

My baby is 4 weeks tomorrow...perfectly fine this morning, ate a full bottle and now his stomach is swelled up and he is miserable and refuses to eat...is there anything that I can give him that I would have on hand at home to relieve it?! Please help!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Has he pooped?...if not he needs to ASAP...and enema is needed....OR if he is pooping then I would give him a small amount of Baking soda in water and drench him...message his tummy alot...get him up and moving..
1/4 tsp. Baking Soda and water..in a syringe...

heres a good article : ) Good thoughts your way!!!

http://goat-link.com/content/view/16/29/#.UTKaQjCE17I


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you! How much baking soda to water?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Enough water that it is liquid that you are giving the kid. It doesn't need to be a whole lot. Like 3 cc or so.


----------



## Nubian_Mama (Feb 14, 2013)

I read that link. Thank you. I sat here and rubbed his swollen belly and burped him like a baby like the link said and he just started belching up the gas. I am going to drench him anyway but I am still massaging and patting. The bloat has released thankfully and he seems to feel better. I hope he starts to become himself :-( he is just so unhappy. Hoe long will he feel this down until he gets back to normal.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He should feel better once the gas is out.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Tummy rubs solve most cases of bottle bloat, in my experience. 

When my babies were still on bottles I once got a call at work at 1am from my son to tell me one of the babies was acting sick and had a tight belly. Unable to leave I texted a friend who lived down the street. It went something like this:

Me: Hey, yer a premed student, right?
Him: Yeah.
Me: Okay, could you do me a huge favor and go to my house and rub the left side of my baby goat's tummy until she burps and poops?
Him: Seriously? 
Me: Yup.
Him: Uh, ok.

That was the night he learned that goat burps smell worse than people farts, and that a goatling can poop her body weight into your lap without warning.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so happy he is feeling better...keep up the messaging and rubbing and burping....I would hold off feeding him just until he is acting normal...when he is ready..I would start slow...less ounces of milk...and if not goats milk then Cows milk....as he begins to feel 100 % then he can work himself back up to his normal amount...watch his tummy...it should be flat ..not sunken in or rounded out...He will eat himself silly if you let him..its up to us bottle feeding mamas to stop when baby has had enough...


----------



## Michelemitchy (Jul 19, 2021)

ksalvagno said:


> Enough water that it is liquid that you are giving the kid. It doesn't need to be a whole lot. Like 3 cc or so.


How do you give to him? In a bowl with water?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

In a syringe without a needle.


----------

